# old female guppy finally gave birth



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

She is about 15 months old now and has FINALLY given birth to her first litter. I was expecting more fry as she is a huge fish, but I only got 11 fry from her. She did have another one that i know of but she ate it as soon as it was born. heaven knows how many fry she actually had! I also found 2 fry in the community tank so I think she started to deliver before I caught her. 
And what lovely big fry they are!! Same size at birth as my 3 week old fry from my gold guppy.
I have tried to breed her before but she would not have anything to do with the males. She has a lovely red and black tail and black on her other fins. she tends to be a bit of a balloon shape actually but a very nice looking jumbo guppy all in all. I am sooo pleased to have the babies.
Poppa fish has an orange sword on his tail and a murky black/orange body. 
I am hoping her neice has some good fry too.She is black and blue color,but is not looking pregnant yet even after 6 weeks with the male-- has never fattened up. She is 9 months old.
Mouse


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Congrats on the fry! I'm glad she finally bred for you!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Congrats, Good luck on the colors and tail styles you are lookin for.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

thanks everyone. thay are doing well!


----------

